# Best game to play when high?



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

i usually play games when i am high im the type that likes to just chill and play a game when high or trip out on sumthin well yeah back to the point i usually play halo2 and more halo2 and some more halo2 lol its just a great game to play when ur stoned and its very fun to talk shit to ppl who think they the shit on it lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*NEED FOR SPEED : UNDERGROUND*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah i would play that but everytime i do it freezes yeah it sux....


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, just made a post about my game: Diablo 2.  Such a damn fun game to play when you're high.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

Any Tony Hawk Game. True Crime. The Hulk. The hulk is freakin great. just run around wrecking shit for hours.


----------



## rasta (Mar 13, 2006)

me and the wife play hide the penis ...peace ,love ,rastafari


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 13, 2006)

im playing need for spees most wanted
my favoirt games when high
james bond golden eye n64
marvel vs capcom 2
alot of race games and fighting games
use to play mortal combat alot
play tony hawk too that shit tight


----------



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

"Candy Land"
"Chutes and Ladders"


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 13, 2006)

*Video Games:*
Need for Speed: Underground
(any) Tony Hawk
Simpsons Hit & Run
Kingdom Hearts
Haven: Call of the King
Grand Theft Auto 3 & Vice City

*Computer Games:*
Runescape ---- www.runescape.com
Ages of Empires
Alchmey

*Other Games:*
Well use your imagination... think Role Play


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*role play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that sounds fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

i also play gunz a computer gam and maple story and flyff all 3 for computer ms and flyff are mmorpg 
final fanatsy 7 great game
tony hawk kick all your asses in it lol j/p


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah, ive heard many good things about halo 2 while stoned, but im telling you, the best game to play while high is mario kart for N64, a very old school but classic game, next time ur stoned and u got a N64, play that


----------



## Ad1 (Mar 13, 2006)

battlefield 2


----------



## spook313 (Mar 14, 2006)

i like to play "smoke more weed"


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 14, 2006)

lol that sound like a good game spook313


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 14, 2006)

my favorite game has to be Rock and Roll Racing or Zelda for SNES.  my favorite thing to do if hunt, fish, kayake,  or cruise down trails through the woods in my suzuki samurai with the top off.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

spook313 said:
			
		

> i like to play "smoke more weed"


 
haven't seen that one at EB Games yet..is that on the XBox 360?  lol..


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

lol..yeah that does sound like a good game..that was pretty good spook..

best game when stoned?..by far...Madden '06 (that is 'til 07 comes out)


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 14, 2006)

Ya i use to play diablo 2 all the time whoever said that they did but now i play halo 2 alot.


----------



## spliffy (Mar 14, 2006)

the old need for speeds, 3 or 4. and midnight club cause its got a trippy intro, and games on www.ebaumsworld.com, well some of them are fun, like bubble girl.


----------



## baked brownie (Mar 14, 2006)

any N64 game especcially the 2 zelda games

also DOOM 3 for xbox is too trippy, play in the dark and u start freaking out


----------



## soofaded (Mar 15, 2006)

diablo 2 .. counter strike (surf maps are fun when your faded). hmm what else. OH paintballing when your faded is fun too ahhaha


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 15, 2006)

Madden 2006 NO question. I used to play alot of Halo2 but that game gets boring after a while. NBA live 05 is easier to use than madden and better if I am really stoned.  NBA live 06 is a joke there is no defense.  So I went back to 05 and never looked back.  Age of Empires on the computer is cool too.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 21, 2007)

_Saints Row for PS3............you can take bong tokes and buy 40's of beer....cool cool game:48::bong1::bong::bong2:_


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 21, 2007)

Everyone is mentioning video games.  I love 'em too, but when the 3 of my smoking buddies get together, and when we are lit - we go for the Risk box.  Awesome game to play wired.  If we are playing world domination, it is mandatory to take another hit just before we start laying out our reinforcements.  There have been times when we are all staring at the board for about 10 minutes in silence, and finally someone says, "dudes, who's turn is it?" LOL


----------



## mojosat (Sep 21, 2007)

I like  to play empty the fridge when I'm stoned, then a quick round of chanell surfing, followed by a marathon session of staring at the backs of my eye lids.

The best part is I always win and I always have the high score!!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 21, 2007)

I played all the FF series- loved most of em. Big into RPG's. 
Love the Zelda's - any format.
Played Everquest stoned out of my mind for like 5 years.
Played Guild Wars for a while-
Played Vanguard open beta for a while-

Don't have alot of time or money to sit down with console games anymore, unless I'm at a friends house and we happen to hook it up if we're bored enough- but rarely. Mainly play online games.

I play World of Warcraft mainly on Blackhand server.- off and on for about 2.5 years now. Since closed beta 3 or whatever. It's highly addictive tho- so, sometimes I play a little too much.. Minimum 2-3 hours a day- some sitting at 8-10 hours if i have a day off to goof around. Has to be the best immersive, all around get totally lost for a few hours game when high- It will consume your soul tho- so careful!


----------



## berserker (Sep 21, 2007)

Man Hunt
A sick game^^^^^^


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

rasta said:
			
		

> me and the wife play hide the penis ...peace ,love ,rastafari



Lmao! Thats is by far the best game yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Lmao! Thats is by far the best game yet


 
I agree too!


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

RTS=age of empires,command and conquer,rise of nations,and dungeon keeper for some fun.RACING=colin mcrea(RIP,YOU LEGEND),toca race driver 2/3 online,great fun.RPG=all tombraiders,ONLINE=toca,battlefield,tiger woods.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

oh man, play the elder scrolls - oblivion, or morrwind, that will keep you going for hours on end.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

P.S.            

A JOKE:

 Do you know what dale earnhart and pink floyd had in common?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> A JOKE:
> 
> Do you know what dale earnhart and pink floyd had in common?


 
Beats me...what?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *NEED FOR SPEED : UNDERGROUND*



Dude... I finally beat that game.  It took me almost a year becuase of that darn last race!!!  

Halo 2 is all I really play... Online with the little bro.  I like to call us NWA... Noobs without adeptness.


----------



## louis (Sep 22, 2007)

While we'er on the subject of games, I went to see the new Resident Evil today,  and found out they're making a hitman movie.  Plus Expect to see Ironman on the big screen in january.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

Xbox 360 and Xbox Live all the way, I don't really play any of them offline... gets boring after you've beaten them.


Gears of War
Halo 2 (soon to be 3)
Call of Duty 3
Saints Row


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 22, 2007)

best game to play while blown is grand theft auto vice city.... and heres how it goes down... get on a streetbike...turn the radio station to the rockin 80's..**** like billy idol and journey and billy ocean singing "carribean queen".. you got it...now put the view in first person while youre on the streetike.

i swear you can get high enough that not only will you think youre ACTUALLY riding..but when you crash, you will think youre dead for about 0.999999seconds

you could even get really into it and put on a helmet if youre that stoned.

i recommend this to all


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 22, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> A JOKE:
> 
> Do you know what dale earnhart and pink floyd had in common?


 
their last "hit" was THE WALL?? haha


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2007)

HAHAHA!  I love watching people play that game (Vice City)... Too many buttons for my simple mind.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

It's easy after like your first hour playing...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 3 would now be in my possession!  No, not a geek, but love to get baked and blow stuff up!!!:smoke1:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 25, 2007)

I like playing the "little people" strategy games

SPARTA
COSSACKS
PHARAOH
AGE OF EMPIRES

I'm addicted to building civilisations, collecting resources, developing technology, and then starting war.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Halo 3 would now be in my possession! No, not a geek, but love to get baked and blow stuff up!!!:smoke1:


 
gott go get my copy today. i hate that Assassion's Creed had to be pushed back to Nov But i really like playing Need For Speed Corban with my raceing wheel, and most open world games, Grand Theft Auto4 iz already mine  jus gotta wait till march. I paid $95 bucks for the limited edition, i put halo on hold the same day, so today i will be like DL,....getting stoned and blowing things up


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I like playing the "little people" strategy games
> 
> AGE OF EMPIRES
> 
> I'm addicted to building civilisations, collecting resources, developing technology, and then starting war.


 
I love that game RBH that Command & Conquer and i think you will like Stronghold Crusader build ya castles and farm lands and houses, get enough people and go fight


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

age of empires,empire earth


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have to rep the old skool and go with my all time favs mario bros/duckhunt, or contra. But for the ps3 or xbox 360 Id have to vote for any Tony hawk game or the new Stuntman: Ignition love it. But my girls an I do keep it simple to with board games to like cranium friggin fun. Any thats what we do when we do a powwow.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yea im ol skool gamer as well, i downloaded contra off xbox live, that game still is alot of fun


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 25, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Oh yea im ol skool gamer as well, i downloaded contra off xbox live, that game still is alot of fun


 I didnt know you could down load it off there. Guess what Im doin today dowloading that. But I still have an NES system and so proud of it.  Thanz for the info Blunt.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 25, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> But I still have an NES system and so proud of it.



that's awesome....i've still got my original from back in the day....i love playing some old Legend of Zelda when baked....makes it fun trying to remember where everything is....for the newer games i like Gran Turismo, any Tony Hawk, and Aries God of War....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 25, 2007)

> I love that game RBH that Command & Conquer and i think you will like Stronghold Crusader build ya castles and farm lands and houses, get enough people and go fight


 
Hey Blunt, nice one, lol, played C&C and played 3 in the Stronghold series



> age of empires,empire earth


 
Hey jash, yep played all the AOE games and Empire Earth too
Empire earth is great the way you can advance up to modern day, with all the modern day weapons.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> I didnt know you could down load it off there. Guess what Im doin today dowloading that. But I still have an NES system and so proud of it. Thanz for the info Blunt.


 
yea you can download it for it waz either 400 or 800 Ms points my wife still have her NES but we need to goto slackers and get a new hook up for the tv


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

Yo RBH the ne C&C on 360  is real fun and you can play people online


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 25, 2007)

Strictly Pc man myself, don't like those console controllers. Give me a keyboard and mouse anyday. Much more control over the cross hair in those first person shooters


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey jash, yep played all the AOE games and Empire Earth too
Empire earth is great the way you can advance up to modern day, with all the modern day weapons.[/quote] cant wait to play empire earth3..think will be available octomber?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't gotten a 360 yet.
Xbox:
Burnout Revenge
Prince of Persia
Evil Dead fist full of boomstick and regeneration
MK series
GTA (all of em)
Just to name a few that I play reg.

PC:
Mainly MMO
D&D stormreach
WoW

Then of course there is this cool little forum with a ton of arcade games I play when bored and don't feel like gettin too involved in a game.


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 25, 2007)

Starcraft 2 Thats Gonna Be Crazy


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 3... 


actually I haven't played it yet. :cry:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

You HAVE to get one, today, like right now, go go go go! LOL :holysheep: 




			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Haven't gotten a 360 yet.
> Xbox:
> Burnout Revenge
> Prince of Persia
> ...


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Starcraft 2 Thats Gonna Be Crazy


 :yeahthat:,starcraft was a great game cook!!!im still playin starcraft when i get bored of others...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

Dunno... I play some Empire Earth from time to time. Is Starcraft  kinda similiar?


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

i m playin empire earth2 all the time,yes its a similar old one(1997)


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I just have EE 1, plus the expansion, not 2.

I used to play quite a bit, and dominate... I've lost most of my skills now. :cry:

I've been too busy with my mini grow.


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

all EE are excellent games,now waiting for EE3...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL, dunno... haven't even played 2. I might go for 3 though.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 25, 2007)

I play a little Counter Strike Source every now and then, sometimes some Day of Defeat Source, perfect FPS games.. Insurgency mod's pretty good too, but i rarely got time to play anymore so its rare


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

if you like EE dont miss EE2 bought mine original cheap like 25bux


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

Jash, I will probably go buy that... cus it sounds kickass. 




			
				jash said:
			
		

> if you like EE dont miss EE2 bought mine original cheap like 25bux


 
Also, I have CS... just uninstalled it a long time ago... can't remember why. I think I was pissed at it.... 



			
				the_riz said:
			
		

> I play a little Counter Strike Source every now and then, sometimes some Day of Defeat Source, perfect FPS games.. Insurgency mod's pretty good too, but i rarely got time to play anymore so its rare


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

i also used to play rarely but after all this i think im going to play EE2 expansion now!!!


----------



## tokenblunts (Sep 25, 2007)

best game high is halo 3!!!!! omg. everyone sucks so its great


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

LMAO, my friend said it was awesome.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess some people have different styles... 

I think it's weird playing an fps on pc after playing console for so many years.



			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Strictly Pc man myself, don't like those console controllers. Give me a keyboard and mouse anyday. Much more control over the cross hair in those first person shooters


----------



## NYbudTD (Feb 14, 2008)

Best game to play is scarface for ps2... soo crazy and fun plz enjoy  :joint::joint:


----------



## Bonk (Feb 14, 2008)

WoW was funny as hell to play high, esp roaming around doing world pvp and raids. Hearing people chat over vent/team speak.

CS: Source is fun too.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 15, 2008)

madden 2008!! best  when im high!!!!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

TAKE MY ADVICE !! IF YOU OWN A PS2
  FIRST GO BUY *GOD OF WAR*

THEN WHEN YOU FINISH THAT GAME, BUY *GOD OF WAR II*

  It a single player, but you will get sooo into this game, that you will likely finish it in 3 days ( i did ).
  The second is way better than the first, but the first one rocks soooo much its hard to compare.
  I found the game just by chance....played for 5 seconds and i was hooked !!!
  Seriously guys, if your a gamer ( stoned gamer)  buy god of war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  Kratos will prevail


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dude the best games to play when high are...Kids games..yes I know..just because of the colors and the intensity of the sounds and levels

Rez
Frequency
Amplitude
Any one of the Guitar Heros
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (Because the amount of freedom you have and you can get high in the game  )
Saints Row (Same as GTA: San Andreas)
Mario 64
Any Spyro game
NBA Street Homecourt and V3
Any Dragonball Z game (Exteme Color!)
Ace Combat
Destroy All Humans
Tony Hawk Proskater
Zelda for N64
Most fishing games.
Earthworm Jim
Crash Bandicoot
MX & ATV Untamed
Silent Hill (Just because you get really scared)

and my personal favorite

Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

Inyaface13 said:
			
		

> Dude the best games to play when high are...Kids games..yes I know..just because of the colors and the intensity of the sounds and levels
> 
> Rez
> Frequency
> ...



I've been looking for Rez for ages now, it's so hard to find for a reasonable price.

Everything on you list sounds awesome but Silent Hill.Fun game but that would scare the hell out of me high. Esp in the 2nd one when you find yourself in the court yard...I would totally freak high.


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah I know ive played it more than a few times high and I usually laugh at the **** that scares me..but if im sober its creepy as hell..but if you play it sober after you smoke...your like..damn i shouldnt have played this high now it looks gay...You just dont want scary games that make sudden noises or apperences...but if you have Xbox 360...you can download Rez on there and its in High Definition..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

"The Thing" is another scary azz game to play stoneeed


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Never played it stoned..pretty wicked game though


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> "The Thing" is another scary azz game to play stoneeed



Awww man, i've played that too sober. can't imagine playing it high with all those freaky noises...man this is freaking me out just thinking about playing it high.

Oh yeah Ekootik, GoW sound like it would be a treat high, good thing the PS3 is backward compatible. Also look for GoW3 heard it might come out at the end of this year for the PS3.


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Another few games are

Call Of Duty 4 (Xbox Live)
Duck Hunt (For Nintendo)
and
If you have one
any of the Eye Toy games for PS2 (DEFINATE PISS YOURSELF LAUGH!)

and brings me to this

The Wii...Is the best system for being stoned...kind of hard high..but Super Mario Galaxy kicks *** stoned


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Another thing about the Wii..might want to find a way to tie the controller to your wrist..cause theres a high chance its goin to fly haha


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

ABOUT WII.. look for a video online called "Head Tracking"
   It will seriously blow your figgin mind dudes!!!

It just makes you think.....what will games be like in the Future?
  They are going to be insane......Full Real 3D.....as in Image Poppin fun!!

  They discribe it like looking through a window ( head tracking).
  when you move left, you can see more to the right......when you move right, you can see whats to the left.
 as opposed to just stairing at a flat screen....where you only see a straight shot....


In the video they show Targets on the screen that you shoot.....its sooooo 3D that you can get close to the Tv...and have a target move behind your head...and you can see whats behind the target.

Heres the link !!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

AHh damn dude..lol sounds trippy


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

ya i know .
  TALK ABOUT THINKING *OUTSIDE THE BOX....*

OUTSIDE THE GARAGE...

..OUTSIDE THE STADIUM...

..OUTSIDE THE SOLAR SYSTEM.......


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dude Imagine Watching Porn On That...


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol Inyaface. Saw that a while back, can't believe someone just was playing around and figured that out. I have tried it and it is FREAKING awesome too bad only one person can really enjoy the experience at a time. It was still cool tho. Let me see if I can find the link where it shows you have to do it.....


----------



## berserker (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd have to say Pocket Pool


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 16, 2008)

I loved playing Halo, Def Jam Fight For NY, Diablo, Carbon City, Ncaa Gamebreaker 06, Sonic the Hedgehog Series, i can't remember what else I used to play when I was high ...


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 16, 2008)

boxing is fun when stoned but as its my mates who are the stoners i can randomly pick my shots and giggle

damn they are so stoopiddddddddd

lol


pkj


----------



## hammbone (Feb 17, 2008)

definitly anything on the wii.... i just got call of duty 3 for the wii and i got a gun, so fun....


----------



## crozar (May 19, 2008)

final fight round 3 , its a boxing game i dont remember the exact name of it 
have fun =) remember have alot of friends and the loser switches turn


----------



## stoneybologne (May 22, 2008)

if i'm chilln smokin a blunt w/ some friends, i'd say bones

if i'm high solo

gta4 on xbox live, hands down
lots of cool stoners to play w/ and talk sh!+ 2


----------

